# I May Have Found My Litter



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have been searching for a puppy, and while I was hoping for a pup sooner I think I have found a litter I can NOT pass up. I was wondering if some of you folks here could take a look and give me your thoughts. 

One of my "concerns" (not really but for lack of a better word) Reese's daddy is Speaker. As I look at his offspring I see some uni lateral elbow issues. He is normal, in fact both my pups parents and all grand parents are normal. Is there any reason to be concerned? 

This litter won't be happening until fall. I am SURE I will drive you all nuts between now and then! :

http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=274460

Ann


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Speaker and Hootie in just two generations- this is going to be an astounding performance litter. I can see why you couldn't pass it up.

Good luck!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd say go for it! Love Hootie and Speaker!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Awesome litter ..Having a Speaker granddaughter, I had no concerns whatsoever


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> One of my "concerns" (not really but for lack of a better word) Reese's daddy is Speaker. As I look at his offspring I see some uni lateral elbow issues. He is normal, in fact both my pups parents and all grand parents are normal. Is there any reason to be concerned?
> 
> 
> Ann


Well I think there is always going to be some concern and to me elbows are the most difficult concern to figure out. Of all the clearances the OFA grade 1 elbows are the "grayest" area of all. And my personal history may be the cause of my "grayness" on this subject.
I looked Speaker's offspring listed in the oFA database and saw the dog's with the unilateral grade 1s. I then looked up all four pedigree's on K9Data. What I saw were both of the Fireside dogs dam's had the same sire. And these dam's sire had some of the same dogs behind them. While the other two unilateral dogs did not have any of the same dogs close up in their pedigrees they did have some further back and some of these dogs were also in the Fireside dogs pedigrees. Looking at the pedigree of your potential pup I really do not see these dogs in the pedigree on the sire's side - Speaker of course is on the dam's side. 
Does this prove anything - absolutely not. But some times some pedigrees when mixed do not work out as well in actuality as they look on paper. Your pup's pedigree is different enough to say to me* IF*, and that is of course a big if, that was the case with the grade 1 Speaker offspring your pup's ancestry is different enough that I would be comfortable with it. And i know you know there is always a risk and never any guarantees. 

I can only hope this came out clear enough and I did not talk in too many circles.

I think that the planned breeding will produce some very talented pups.

Would have been easy to say I had no real concerns but thought I would explain why.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh Ann! Congratulations! You must be SO excited. I'm so happy for you


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I will be sooooooooooo jealous of you if you get a puppy from this litter! And of course, we all get to help you name her!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I notice that you are already referring to her as "my pup" 



Maxs Mom said:


> I have been searching for a puppy, and while I was hoping for a pup sooner I think I have found a litter I can NOT pass up. I was wondering if some of you folks here could take a look and give me your thoughts.
> 
> One of my "concerns" (not really but for lack of a better word) Reese's daddy is Speaker. As I look at his offspring I see some uni lateral elbow issues. *He is normal, in fact both my pups parents and all grand parents are normal. Is there any reason to be concerned? *
> 
> ...


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I've seen the dam's sister, Clinical Diagnosis, Psycho, down here in South Florida, perform with Glenn, the breeder of BlazinLakes. Super smart upbeat golden.

Start your dog show fund right now because you're going to need to be saving up your money to pay the entry fees for the hunt and obedience trials that are in your future! Lots of fun times ahead!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love the dam's sister's name!!!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

May I add I've also met Flash, another sibling--a FEMA Search and Rescue dog. Flash's latest journey took him to Haiti to help find earthquake victims. Incredibly talented. Flash also spent some time with me at "Meet The Breeds" last year and he was very impressive, with his FEMA vest and badge. Great temperament.


----------

